

UK: Snowden reporter's partner involved in 'espionage' and 'terrorism' - beedogs
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/01/us-uk-nsa-idUSBRE9A013O20131101

======
rhizome
The LAX shooter, on the other hand, apparently was not.

~~~
malandrew
He was a criminal that should be charged with crimes and be prosecuted in
accordance with due process. Throwing around the term terrorist loosely gets
us no where as a nation. It just fuels the mass hysteria that the war on
terror has become and contributes further to the erosion of our civil
liberties.

~~~
rhizome
The fact is that all terrorist acts are criminal. The LAX shooter had a note
on him that described his act as political, while Miranda did not kill anyone.

